# Hello from Milano, Italy



## Luca Antonini (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,

My name is Luca Antonini, I am a 27 years old italian composer for film, TV and media. I've already had the pleasure to meet some of you guys on the VSL, G.A.N.G. and Northern Sound Source forums (I'm just Luca A. there). I recently discovered this community and I'm impressed! It's a whole new world... and it looks full of talented and friendly people. My best congratulations to Frederick Russ for creating such a useful and thriving community!

I grew up musically as a piano and electric bass player, then I begun studying composition and orchestration. In the last five years I've been composing mostly sample-based orchestral music. On my website, GH Music (http://www.ghmusic.it), you can find audio demos and examples of my work.

Thanks to everyone! I'm glad to have found this forum!  

Luca A.

_P.S. I noticed I'm the third or fourth "Luca" on this board, so I changed my usual nickname "Luca A." to my full name and surname to avoid confusion._


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Luca! 

You are going to find many nice people here! And very talented as well.

Cheers!


----------



## lux (Jul 12, 2006)

Beh, potrei dire che il primo Luca sono stato io :mrgreen: 

Benvenuto e divertiti

Luca


----------



## Luca Antonini (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you Jacques and grazie Luca for your welcome! :wink:


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jul 12, 2006)

Ey Luca,

Welcome to V.I.! 

Cheers,


----------



## handz (Jul 12, 2006)

Helo Luca! 

Im listening to your music... heh - I still hosting Britannia.mp3 on my website - from the old times when you haven´t got own web

I really like that piece!


----------



## Luca Antonini (Jul 12, 2006)

handz @ Wed 12 Jul said:


> Im listening to your music... heh - I still hosting Britannia.mp3 on my website - from the old times when you haven´t got own web
> I really like that piece!


I remember that! :o 

Well... thanks again Handz! For your webspace, for your welcome and for your compliments!


----------

